# Buying a tablet...



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

When the Mothership dropped me off on this planet, some dude named Moses was telling people how to behave and chiseled out the words on a flat piece of rock. To me, that was a tablet. I guess things have changed since then.

Anyway, I have this old Mac computer and have decided to buy an _electronic_ tablet. Since I take pride in the fact that I am a complete dunce when it comes to computers, I need advice.

What can I expect this machine to do? Can it replace my old computer? Can I do invoices and quotes on it with something like MS Office? Are the detachable keyboards any good? Should I just forget about a tablet and buy a notebook computer?

I am going to Europe. I want to take some movies with me so I don't go insane on Transatlantic flights. I want something I can throw in a small backpack. I don't want something the size of Moses' tablet.

I have bad eyes. Big or small? Ipad or Galaxy?

Thanks guys  .

ps I don't expect to be taking this thing onto jobsites. I have this amazing thing I use to write things down in. It's called a scribbler.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I've used many Android tablets but ended up going back to the iPad. I do a lot on the iPad, from running my business to the majority of my personal websurfing.

I have an app that I do all my estimates and invoices on. The only thing I need the full computer for is QuickBooks and I only use that for bookkeeping the actual numbers. 

Sometimes you want a full computer when you want to be able to multitask and see multiple windows on the display. 

The new MacBook 12" with Retina display was released is a really nice super portable laptop.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

If you don't use large programs like Photoshop, AutoCad, etc, I personally think you could bail on the computer. 

Tablets are great. I have an iPad. I do invoicing on it and small drawings. Watching movies on it. Read books on it. 

Keeping in mind that I'm very partial to Apple, I would say go with them. Don't get the one with the small memory, especially if you want to put movies on it. Get at least the 32gig one.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

So can I do spreadsheets on the tablet, like Excel? I kind of like the Galaxy because you can put in a memory card.


----------



## The_kid (Nov 4, 2014)

You should look into those 2-in-1 laptop/tablets. Seems that that would definitely solve your problem and you'll never need a PC again. That Microsoft surface looks pretty cool.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> So can I do spreadsheets on the tablet, like Excel? I kind of like the Galaxy because you can put in a memory card.


Yes. iPad has their own app for that, I forget what it's called. But there are other apps too (for both platforms). 

Spreadsheets are something that I would normally save for when I am behind a real computer. One of the reasons why I bought a 27" monitor for my MacBook Air is so that I could do things like spreadsheets easier. 

I know you do mostly new construction and renovations while I do service work, so our approaches are different. But just for the hell of it, here is what I do with my iPad Mini related to work:

Estimating and invoicing. I do both completely on the iPad. I can do the estimate and e-mail it to the customer while I'm at their house. I can pull up the invoice when I am done with the work and then mark it PAID and send it to them as a receipt after they hand me the check. I also send the PAID invoice to myself. Later when in front of the real computer I will download that sales receipt from e-mail and enter it into QuickBooks.

Email. Sure, you could do this rom your phone, but it's much more productive to view an e-mail and type it out on the tablet.

Showing customers examples. While I am doing the estimate, I often pull up pictures of my completed jobs or just find a picture on the internet (I have a cellular iPad, $10 more per month with my cell provider). I can show the customer exactly what they are going to get in real time. 

Sign forms. I can have them sign the ST-8 sales tax form right on the iPad, or any other contract.

Payment. I accept credit cards thru the iPad. 

Notes. I take notes on the iPad and those notes are copied onto my iPhone and Mac computer.

Scheduling. I do all my scheduling on the iPad, it also copies onto the iPhone and Mac computer as well.

Calculations and references. I have apps for doing calcs and for looking up references. For example, I have an app with all the NEMA connectors so when I see an odd plug without a label on it I can look it up real quick.

There are other things that I do that I am forgetting right now. I do all of this with an iPad Mini 2. Some people may be better off with the full size iPad, but I like the Mini for it's portability.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Do you have bad eyes, Hack? I was already in bifocals in my 30's. I'm wondering if the Mini is too small.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Do you have bad eyes, Hack? I was already in bifocals in my 30's. I'm wondering if the Mini is too small.


No, I have good eyes.

Go to the Apple store and try both out. 

Here's the thing- some apps might increase in size on the full size iPad, so everything will look bigger. However, some apps will keep everything you are viewing the same size, it will just fit more on the screen. For example, using a spreadsheet program on the full size iPad will show the text to be the same size, but you will see more cells on the screen. So the larger size iPad won't help with your bad eyesight.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks, Hack. It looks like I can get an app from Google Docs to do spreadsheets. Apple seems to have some sort of monthly subscription. Do you know anything about that?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Thanks, Hack. It looks like I can get an app from Google Docs to do spreadsheets. Apple seems to have some sort of monthly subscription. Do you know anything about that?


The Apple app called Numbers is their iPad/iPhone spreadsheet program. I got it for free but I am not sure why. I'm not sure if it's still free or back to its original $10 cost. 

You could also use Google docs on an iPad or the Microsoft equivalent. I believe the Microsoft app is the one that requires a subscription.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Ive had a really nice IPad for a year or two and it is the most frustrating POS I have ever used.
Most of it is my own problem trying to get my PC and Android brain wrapped around the functions.
I really hate that thing but use it anyway.

it is more of an interface for apps rather than a operating its own programs.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Tablets take some getting used to ,I have an iPad air and I can't remember the last time I used a desktop computer the apps are endless


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

ampman said:


> Tablets take some getting used to ,I have an iPad air and I can't remember the last time I used a desktop computer the apps are endless


Sometimes I will take my iPad Mini out on the balcony, recline the chair, and start looking something up. Then 4 hours later I'll realize what time it is :laughing:

They are great consumption devices. But when I want to type out lots of stuff or review photos or do multitasking, etc. I still like a real computer with a high resolution monitor.

For example, when I do my bookkeeping I like to have the QuickBooks window opened up next to the sales receipt window. Or while creating a spreadsheet I will want a PDF or two opened up next to it.


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

I just bought a Samsung Note Pro a couple weeks ago. It has a 12" something screen. The coolest upgrade since my last one (an Asus) is the larger screen, and the note program. When I go on a job walk, I can take notes on my note program (and write with a pen thing) and insert pictures, video, etc right into that note.

It also came with a program that I can connect to my desk top (laptop actually) and work on my computer over the internet as if I was in my office. Kinda helpful for looking at plans and doing change orders that need to be done RIGHT NOW as I can connect to my estimating program (EBM) on the PC.

I am assuming that is not unique, but when I was playing with it at the store, it sold me on it then, instead of waiting. My old tablet bit the dust after 3 years.

I think tablets have huge potential in our field. I am sure that I only know about the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I went to the store and the dude told me to buy an HP Stream 8. I'm using it right now. For a hundred and eighty bucks, it comes with Windows 8 and a one year subscription to Office. For that kind of dough I thought I would try it. If it turns out to be a POS, I didn't spend a lot of money.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I never heard of it, but for that price you can't go wrong. Worst case scenario, if you hate it you could just give it to one of your kids. 

8" is the size of the iPad mini which I think is the best all around size for ease of use and portability.

Good luck with it.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Yep, I have a kid who will take anything as long as it's free. The other one is an Apple snob  .


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Well, I played around with this thing last night and I'm kind of diggin' it. It reminds me of the old Toshiba netbook I used to have only with a touch screen. Its got full blown Windows 8 and works well. I installed iTunes and bought a movie without any issues. The resolution probably isn't up to Samsung or Apple standards but it's still pretty good. I'm thinking I probably _will_ take this to work. I can play tunes off of it (its irritating to unhook my phone from my jobsite radio when I get a call) and I can use it to take photos of my jobs. I really should develop a portfolio.

For the money spent, I think it was a good buy  .


----------



## Jamuz (Aug 8, 2007)

Microsoft office for the iPad/iPhone is completely free. You just sign in with your Free Microsoft Account and it unlocks the ability to edit, NO CHARGE. :thumbsup:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Well, I played around with this thing last night and I'm kind of diggin' it. It reminds me of the old Toshiba netbook I used to have only with a touch screen. Its got full blown Windows 8 and works well. I installed iTunes and bought a movie without any issues. The resolution probably isn't up to Samsung or Apple standards but it's still pretty good. I'm thinking I probably _will_ take this to work. I can play tunes off of it (its irritating to unhook my phone from my jobsite radio when I get a call) and I can use it to take photos of my jobs. I really should develop a portfolio.
> 
> For the money spent, I think it was a good buy  .


That has a cell antenna in it as well as a couple hundred MB's of data per month for free? 

If so, that makes it an even better deal. A cell iPad is much more expensive than WiFi only, so you saved a lot of money.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

99cents said:


> When the Mothership dropped me off on this planet, some dude named Moses was telling people how to behave and chiseled out the words on a flat piece of rock. To me, that was a tablet. I guess things have changed since then.
> 
> 
> Thanks guys  .
> ...



My idea of a good tablet is Oxy's or Percosets


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

jrannis said:


> Ive had a really nice IPad for a year or two and it is the most frustrating POS I have ever used.
> Most of it is my own problem trying to get my PC and Android brain wrapped around the functions.
> I really hate that thing but use it anyway.
> 
> it is more of an interface for apps rather than a operating its own programs.



I bought my iPad in 2012 when I blew up my crappy PC, so I learn to do everything on the iPad like it or not.

I got sick of blowing up crappy computers so I bought the 27" iMac, 8 months later, that was a whole new learning curve, so far great it has out lasted all the others before and then some.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

mdfriday said:


> I just bought a Samsung Note Pro a couple weeks ago. It has a 12" something screen. The coolest upgrade since my last one (an Asus) is the larger screen, and the note program. When I go on a job walk, I can take notes on my note program (and write with a pen thing) and insert pictures, video, etc right into that note.
> 
> It also came with a program that I can connect to my desk top (laptop actually) and work on my computer over the internet as if I was in my office. Kinda helpful for looking at plans and doing change orders that need to be done RIGHT NOW as I can connect to my estimating program (EBM) on the PC.
> 
> ...


I just purchased one as well, with a Logitech keyboard, really like it. I have had the past two galaxy note phones and really loved them. I switched from Apple and have 0 regrets. This tablet is great and recommend it.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Black Dog said:


> I bought my iPad in 2012 when I blew up my crappy PC, so I learn to do everything on the iPad like it or not.
> 
> I got sick of blowing up crappy computers so I bought the 27" iMac, 8 months later, that was a whole new learning curve, so far great it has out lasted all the others before and then some.



When I joined the Mike Holt forum in 2003, I used the name macmikeman, it was a name given to me to pick from a short list by Yahoo, for an old email account, since all the names I tried for were taken. The only place I ever have been called ''mac'' is on electrical forums. It was at Holt where I first got into long ''discussions'' with other posters who even way back then would get into calling me crazy and the like simply because I touted the mechanical superiority an ease of use of the Apple Macintosh computers over the Windows ones. (I had both types in my office then) The vitrol of the windows pc crowd back then towards learning new things, was astounding , just like how it is now when I post stuff nowadays that diverts from the controlled pap that comes out of the alphabet soup news outlets. The laptop Apple I am typing on right now is the second one that ever has had any type of mechanical problems, and this one is because of coffee spilled into it. I still have my Apple - Macintosh Classic II under a desk in my office, once in a great while I plug it back in and turn it on for fun and to play with Hypercard a bit, or fool around with Macdraw. Both were miles beyond anything the competition could only dream about at the time. I had one other Apple machine go bad on me- a G3 made during Steve Jobs vacation from the company, everything made during his absence was garbage, and to me everything made now is heading that way as well without him at the wheel of the boat. I have three Imacs , two are inverted basketballs type that are running like swiss watches, and one newer 27'' picked up a year ago that is parked out in the living room, I don't use it much, mostly for the kids and wife to play games on. Two Ipads, one is a mini 2. I guess you could say I am one of the original fanboys.


----------



## Kellops00 (Mar 16, 2015)

The_kid said:


> You should look into those 2-in-1 laptop/tablets. Seems that that would definitely solve your problem and you'll never need a PC again. That Microsoft surface looks pretty cool.


I can say with accuracy, that if you want the best solution to your need, this would be it, specifically the Microsoft Surface Pro. It doesn't matter which generation you go after, but make sure it's a Pro and not RT.

Basically this thing is a laptop built inside of a tablet's body; the best of both worlds.

I have one and swear by it as you can do anything you want on it without a problem. And it is blistering fast seeing as it has an SSD hard drive.

*Recommendation: Look for an older generation.*

There are 3 generations out so far. The first one is still pretty solid but very thick and heavy compared to the other 2. The second generation has very similar hardware as the first but is much thinner and slightly bigger. The third generation is a step up as far as hardware and noticeably bigger.

The 3rd and latest generation is on display at your local BestBuy


P.S. You will not have to re-learn a new Operating System, or use different programs as it runs on windows (slightly obvious).


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Kellops00 said:


> I can say with accuracy, that if you want the best solution to your need, this would be it, specifically the Microsoft Surface Pro.


Well I am glad that your opinion trumps every else's :laughing::laughing:


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

I too have a Surface and I absolutely agree, best option for the original poster.

Comes with MS office, has a USB port and a Sd card expansion slot, large screen, great battery life. The USB port is probably one of the more useful features because you can plus in memory sticks and portable hard drives, no problem to transfer files.

Not the same quantity of apps available as for other tablets, but still plenty, and if you're interested in watching movies, no messing around with formatting, will play anything.

If you're looking for a "work" tablet, id highly recommend the surface.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah, this cheap Windows based tablet is a great introduction to using a tablet. I have no issues with Microsoft. I'm like Mac, I used Apple before Apple was cool. Apple was easy, you plugged it in and it worked. Now Apple is complicated and a marketing machine. I have no allegiance to anyone. Microsoft is actually better at "plug it in and it works" than Apple now.


----------



## Kellops00 (Mar 16, 2015)

HackWork said:


> Well I am glad that your opinion trumps every else's :laughing::laughing:


You seem to take offense to my previous post.

Everything that the OP has asked for in a tablet solution is covered by the Surface Pro and then some. Microsoft Office even comes installed without having to get a pirated or legitimate copy of it. It being a full computer as well as a tablet pretty much trumps everything made by apple and is a lot faster than any other solution out there so far.

So yeah, I do stand by my original statement saying that this option is by far the best for OP's demands.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Kellops00 said:


> You seem to take offense to my previous post.


Not at all. I just think it's funny when someone states their opinion as an absolute fact


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Not at all. I just think it's funny when someone states their opinion as an absolute fact


Well the fact is only my opinion matters!:laughing: And yes.....that is absolute!!


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey Hack, what estimate/invoice software do you run on your ipad? 

I'm thinking about starting to estimate and invoice my service work on a tablet. The type of work varies, so some stuff I can still estimate and invoice on quickbooks. I was looking at Quick Sale, however it's only available on Apple and I currently have a Galaxy Tab S. If it's worth it I may look into getting an ipad as well. 

I would have quite a bit of varying devices then. A Galaxy Tab, S5 phone, Win7 laptop, Win8 desktop and then an ipad.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

A Surface is in my future.


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

I think I'm going to go for the iPad and QuickSale. I found a great deal on the iPad Air 1 32GB w/ cellular for $430. Everywhere else was between $550 & $580.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Go with the galaxy note pro, the stylus alone makes it a winner, especially for our line of work, you can snap photos and then draw over them, making it really handy describing things to customers or employees remotely. Not to mention just using it is a note pad. Either way, I'm sure all options are good, I'm just a recently converted Samsung fanboy!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Kaffeene said:


> Hey Hack, what estimate/invoice software do you run on your ipad?
> 
> I'm thinking about starting to estimate and invoice my service work on a tablet. The type of work varies, so some stuff I can still estimate and invoice on quickbooks. I was looking at Quick Sale, however it's only available on Apple and I currently have a Galaxy Tab S. If it's worth it I may look into getting an ipad as well.
> 
> I would have quite a bit of varying devices then. A Galaxy Tab, S5 phone, Win7 laptop, Win8 desktop and then an ipad.



You cannot ask Hackwork any questions right now because he is in Thailand getting a prosthetic gonad installed to replace the one he lost to a police dog. But the answer to your question is he uses Quick Sale, an apple product for IPAD.


----------



## Paulusgnome (Mar 28, 2009)

When I went tablet shopping, I looked for the best android tablet that I could find, and settled on the Asus Transformer because it offered what seemed to me to be the best possible combination : a great tablet with the android OS, coupled to a keyboard/extension battery. 
I bought the TF300GT version because it has the 3G data which means that even when you are away from wi-fi, you can still get internet service. This has proved invaluable at times when I needed that datasheet and could just pull out the tablet, download the datasheet and look it over without any hassles.
I have had my tablet now for about 3 years now, and would not be without it.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Tablets are so 2010. Ever since I got a galaxy note I haven't even looked at my tablet. Trying to do real work on that keyboard is enough to make me want to smash it. It's actually easier with the phone because your fingers have less distance to travel and its not bulky like a tablet. Get yourself a laptop and quickbooks online for your phone you will be better off.


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

Well I already had a Galaxy Tab S 10.5 and ended up also getting the iPad Air 1 32GB w/ Verizon. I also bought a rugged case and keyboard for it. Now I can use it while going to service calls and not worry about signing onto WiFi, unless the cell signal is low. 
I got a pretty good price on it too. 
When I'm not doing service work I still use my desktop with QB though. 

I feel that I have too many computing devices. Galaxy S5 phone, Galaxy Tab S, iPad Air, HP laptop and ASUS desktop.


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

To the people who said the Surface was the solution...This is more of a portable laptop/tablet BUT does not offer the 3g for mobile invoicing, emailing, taking cc payments etc right? or am I mistaken???

So if this doesn't have 3g/4g it would not be the perfect solution for the Android / Apple debate correct?

I'm not trying to start an argument as I am genuinely looking for a mobile solution myself very soon.


----------

